
GM: We'll Lose Our Shirts on the Volt, But That's OK - chaostheory
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/03/gm-well-lose-ou.html
======
jcl
Aren't these the same guys who developed, built, and leased a fully electric
car, only to repossess and crush them all, to the dismay of the otherwise-
happy owners?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who_killed_the_electric_car>

They already have a design that they know works and will be popular... It
seems that they are putting up this "we'll lose our shirts" argument as a
possible escape route if the back-room politics don't play out correctly
again.

~~~
hugh
They're not really saying they're going to "lose their shirts", those are the
journalist's words.

What GM actually says is that the Volt won't be profitable for the first few
years, which is no surprise to anybody, and no different from what Toyota did
with the Prius.

If you really want an electric car you can go buy a Zap Xebra for ten grand
right now, but don't be surprised if it sucks.
(<http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2008-zap-xebra-review/>)

------
icky
Global warming = less need for shirts. ;-)

